# Southern Skies Soap Supplies, Australia



## KimT2au (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi all

Having searched the forum I can see that people were asking about Southern Skies back in 2011 but no one had dealt with them.  Sorry to be a pain but I am repeating the question 7 years later, has anyone dealt with them?  I sent them 2 emails neither of which were answered, their ebay shop is empty but their facebook  page shows activity earlier in the year, however it does not appear that you can message them via facebook.  I have also googled them for customer reviews etc and again can only find things that are years old, nothing recent.  Normally I would just say blow it and spend my hard earned dollars else where but their prices on some things really are extremely good.  I am torn between the prices being too good to be true or should I take a punt and see how things go.  Any thoughts from the Australians here?

Kim


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 14, 2018)

Some of their stock has been added as recently as aug 2018. 

However, I’ve never used them and think they are expensive for the few items I’ve looked at. 

Try new directions, Sydney and Melbourne.


----------



## Relle (Sep 15, 2018)

I use Heirloom in Penrith Sydney. They are quick, reliable and helpful. 
https://www.heirloombodycare.com.au/


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 15, 2018)

http://www.oilsandsoap.com.au/

This one has some good prices.
Watch the post charges though.


----------

